
Lessons from the Cuckoo's Egg - dlkf
https://davefernig.com/2020/01/12/lessons-from-the-cuckoos-egg/
======
Nerdfest
An awesome book that does still teach a lot of valuable lessons. Sadly, pretty
much the same lessons it taught back when it was written. Maybe more people
should actually read it.

------
tomcam
This is Cliff Stoll’s bread and butter now:
[https://kleinbottle.com/](https://kleinbottle.com/)

------
mixedmath
I read this book a couple of weeks ago. I found it gripping and exciting, and
read it very rapidly. I recommend it.

~~~
askvictor
I, too, just read this, but while I found it quite gripping, it repeated bits
of info over and over, making it quite annoying when reading it in a short
space of time. Would have worked well as a weekly serial in a newspaper, but
needed a solid edit before going into novel form. Good story though.

~~~
siwyd
I also read this book a few weeks ago after having stumbled upon it in a HN
reading list somewhere. Though enjoyable, I have to agree wholeheartedly with
your statement about it being pretty repetitive. It started off really good
but I was happy when I finished reading it.

------
cowmix
When I had my little ISP in Phoenix way back in 1993, I would give a copy of
this book to every new customer (along with a copy of Trumpet Winsock).

~~~
jblakey
Ah, Trumpet Winsock - and then Windows 95 spoiled that party!:)

